# My Drift Skyline (56k eekk)



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres a little story about my r32 skyline...............

In May 2004 I decided to get rid of my S13 200sx and buy an R32 GTS-T as my drift car, so I travelled all the way from Lincolnshire to Wales to buy this lovely example:










The next weekend I took the car over to a friends airfield for a bit of a test run before UKD1 Round 2 competition:


















So, being very pleased with how the car goes sideways and handles I go to UKD1 Round 2 with no worries (2 weeks after buying the car).

Everything is going well and the car is great:










and then:










OH DEAR!! Dont think thats gonna T- Cut out.  

So I had a couple of weeks to get it kind of sort for the next drift comp, and pop a few stickers on for good measure:










and the competed for the rest of the year with the car in its RippleDrift state:


----------



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

Then with the season coming to a bit of a slow period, i get the car into the garage to get sorted out:


----------



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

Then after 8 weeks of leaving work then into the garage till late, early weekend starts, it rolls out the garage on Saturday evening just in time to go and do what its suppose to do, Drift at Silverstone on the Sunday!!!!!










































ACTION SHOTS TO FOLLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thats what a drift car should look like! Top effort!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent result there  
Love the colour!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Top work Paul :smokin:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice set of pics and story there, good work. :smokin: 

Sorry to see the damage, (even the exhaust got flattened  ), but it looks like it may have been a blessing in disguise as it looks a million times cooler in green.

Good luck with the drifting.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Love that colour,suits the car alot.

It looks more like it's come from D1 Japan with the kit and colour scheme.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

That looks great, just need to get a load of graphics painted on it now then it'll look like its come straight outta Japan! :smokin: 

Look forward to seeing it if it's gonna be at any shows this year?

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

WOW ! What a difference ..... all that hard work was DEFINITELY worth it !


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Having looked at it again, a little mod you could do to further improve it would be a set of Ganandor/Veilside door mirrors. 

How did you get on in the competition?

Alex B


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

By the looks of it you sprayed the car yourself,and it looks really good.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice work . . .


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

What a transformation! Awsome


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

car looks excellent


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

wasnt sure on the colour but **** me that turned out excelent

good on ya m8

K


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

love it it looks great well done


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

:smokin: Absolutley awesome , love the colour , love the kit .

Great looking car

What front end??? and is it available for a GTR ???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Lovely.

Loved it even in the old damaged spec (seen it in D1 a few times last year)

And yup, can get that kit for GTRs too, forget who its by now, do some nice bonnets too...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've got a vid of the car i think,in it's original shape.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

thats an amazing transformation, and all done by yourselves? Excellent work  i'd love to see some Drifting action. The car definately looks the part, almost too good to put on the track, heh. All the best with the competition 

KJ


----------



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the great comments, I was a little unsure what people would think to be honest, didn't want people to think it was just another Max Power type car, but a car with a real Japanese influence.

The Aero is from Final Konnection in Japan and cost around 1K delivered to my door, and a similer kit is available for the GTR.

Here are a couple of action pics from yesterdays drift day at Silvertsone:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

now THATS a drift car  lookin great!


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

that looks awesome. A decent paint job and a decent kit and wheels can change the perception of a car totally. good stuff


----------



## forsaken (Apr 27, 2005)

nice work on the kit and spray job.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

as i said on ssc, NICE.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Seeing this one and Luffy's old one before ,the 32 gts-t can look better than anything .What a cracker and great colour


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a great story, why were you worried that people on here wouldn`t like it? Drift cars are meant to be crazy  get yourself out and go overboard with some totally over the top drift GFX. 
Well done


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

mmmmmmmm lovely drift car


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Look like home garage but done very good job.


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

That looks awesome! Should send my R32 over for a better body work 

Looks goood with new colour!


----------



## chillyhippo (Jan 6, 2003)

Couldnt believe reading this thread -top pic is my old car in wales! amazing transformation - well done Paul - wouldnt expect anythin less of a guy that travelled 500 + miles to buy the skyline in the family runabout - which was a stunning evo! - good luck for this season.


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Totally sweet dude


----------

